# Has anyone tried "magnetic" clothes cleaning?



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Found this to be a very interesting subject.

http://www.detergenttruth.com/DetergentTruth.pdf

"One-time" buy for "lifetime" laundry cleaning power. Has anyone heard of this and/or tried this method of cleaning clothes?

Disclaimer: I have no financial ties with this company.

Found this on another website:

http://www.magneticlaundry.com/faq.htm


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Most good ideas that actually work can be successfully marketed through normal channels. I have yet to see a new product marketed in this manner that wasn't a rip-off.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Snipped from one of the links: 

Q. Can the Laundry System make my clothes clean and bright like detergents do?

A. That depends on your definition of âcleanâ and âbrightâ .... 


I guess I will never know if this system will really work, as the marketing puts me off. 

I'll keep my Tide, thank you. I am not ready to give up my "illusions" yet.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm wondering if cattle magnets (to attach to hardware in stomach) would work just as well. I have one of those.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

MSMH said:


> I'm wondering if cattle magnets (to attach to hardware in stomach) would work just as well. I have one of those.


I'm sure they will work just as well, but that doesn't mean they will work well enough. If your clothes are full of iron filings, a magnet would be just the trick. I don't sweat iron though, and the oil, mud, and other more "organic" matter that gets in my clothes over the course of the day aren't ferrous either. I'd stick with soap.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would never put a magnetic thing in a newer washing machine since they are run by a computer board. I also noticed the rave reviews were for people who had used it about 1 week....if you have laundry soap build up in your washer that could be how the clothes are still getting clean. That and the fact that a lot of the dirt will come out with just the water.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Pink_Carnation said:


> *I would never put a magnetic thing in a newer washing machine since they are run by a computer board.* *I also noticed the rave reviews were for people who had used it about 1 week*....if you have laundry soap build up in your washer that could be how the clothes are still getting clean. That and the fact that a lot of the dirt will come out with just the water.



Good points. Thanks!

deaconjim -


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

And I'm not sure about everyone else, but my washer drum is ceramic coated steel. 
Ie, wouldn't any magnet that I toss in just going to stick to one part of the washer? :shrug:


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

ErinP said:


> And I'm not sure about everyone else, but my washer drum is ceramic coated steel.
> Ie, wouldn't any magnet that I toss in just going to stick to one part of the washer? :shrug:



It should, however, my washer drum is plastic. I wonder how strong the magnets are in the "Laundry System?"


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I remember back inthe mid 90's there were these blue plastic disks being sold. They supposedly replaced laundry soap, made your cloths cleaner, birghter, fresher, etc. Haven't heard about them since the mid 90's. This item would probably just help you clean out your wallet.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

ihedrick said:


> I remember back inthe mid 90's there were these blue plastic disks being sold. They supposedly replaced laundry soap, made your cloths cleaner, birghter, fresher, etc. Haven't heard about them since the mid 90's. This item would probably just help you clean out your wallet.


  True. They are expensive.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd venture to say that it's much like this sort of thing.....

http://www.waterforlifeusa.com/index.php?page=what-is-ionized-water


A big crock for anyone who looks into it and doesn't buy into every new fad that comes around.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. 

I won't be buying any magnetic laundry magnets.


----------

